# E.s.b. Bavarian Wheat 3kg Kit



## SJW (14/5/04)

I am looking to make a different beer now and was wondering has anyone made a ESB 3kg BAVARIAN WHEAT BEER. What were your specifications and how did it turn out?


----------



## Green Iguana (14/5/04)

The is 3kg ESB wheat beer is quite good...i'm biased however as personally i hate wheat beer....


----------



## Green Iguana (14/5/04)

Hows that pilsner going?


----------



## SJW (14/5/04)

Its in its second week of CC. Can't wait to get into it. The wheat beer will have to wait till after my should op. though.


----------



## sosman (14/5/04)

I have made the ESBeer Bavarian Wheat. It wasn't too bad but I diluted it a tad too much.

It won the "best wheat beer" at beerfest 2004.


----------



## tonydav (12/10/05)

To refresh an oldish thread; after trying a bottle of Hefeweizen last week I was rapt with the flavours, particularly the aroma.

Also tried a Kristallweizen but think it missed out on much of the flavour of the Hefe.

I was looking at using the ESB 3kg Bavarian Wheat kit with Whitelabs WLP300 yeast. Looking at the ESB site today they also recommend using their "Light Grain Enhancer" which from the description "Contains 150gms Cara Pils Malt 3.5ebc". 

Has anyone tried the above method and ingredients? Will it be of suitable strength (about 5%) made up to 22L? I'd like it made up to this volume due to the having 22L kegs.

tony


----------



## Bazza (12/10/05)

tonydav said:


> To refresh an oldish thread; after trying a bottle of Hefeweizen last week I was rapt with the flavours, particularly the aroma.
> 
> Also tried a Kristallweizen but think it missed out on much of the flavour of the Hefe.
> 
> ...



Tony

I recently made this kit with no additions: FV=20L OG=1047 ABV=5.0% in keg. Probably with your grains being added it will increase the abv.

Apparently a fresh wheat wort is being released by ESB in November.

Let me know how the kit turns out with the grain, I'd like to give it a go.

Cheers
Bazza.


----------



## Bobby (12/10/05)

the esb fresh wort wheat kit was great last year. made it with belgian wit ale yeast plus a few adjuncts. turned out great. stilll have some left actually but it is not as good now.


----------



## Gerard_M (12/10/05)

If you can't wait for the ESB Fresh Wort Wheat, try the Lager Fresh Wort with the WLP300. The Lager has about 30% Wheat in the grain bill, you end up with a great drop.
Cheers
Gerard
Oh plenty of affiliation with ESB as I sell truckloads of their Fresh Wort Kits!


----------



## tonydav (12/10/05)

Ahhh, let me guess - ndbrewing.com.au? For some reason your site doesn't come up on google - spent ages looking for it yesterday.

But back on topic, are you suggesting that to get the closest to a hefeweizen I should go with the fresh wort lager & wpl300 or the 3kg bavarian wheat, addititive & wpl300?

I'll probably get the wheat fresh wort when it comes out but I'm hankering for something in the meantime.

Also, I assume the fresh wort is only up to 20L?

Tony


----------



## OCC (13/10/05)

just started hookin into my esb bav wheat and it's great, smooth with a hint of banana after taste,thinking of saving it for the middle of summer though cause it tastes like a good daylight savings afternoon beer.
i don't think you will be disappointed sjw. 
occ


----------



## Gerard_M (13/10/05)

Tony
Both will give a good result. The Wort Kit will be less fuss, but then that is half the fun! The WLP300 is a good yeast , we used it at both Paddy's & the Macquarie with great results. The Summer Wheat Wort Kit is always a very big seller, and as has been mentioned Wheat beers are great for enjoying during daylight savings. 
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## tonydav (13/10/05)

Any thoughts on which will suit 22L better?

tony


----------



## Gerard_M (13/10/05)

The Wort Kits are only going to give you 20 litres. If you want to make it up to 22l use the 3Kg kit
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## Scotty (16/10/05)

This is an amazing wheat beer, I made it for my German neighbors 50th birthday. Alot of the guests were german and they swore it was the best wheat beer they had ever tried. I have made it several times and is constantly great. My recent attempt was a hoegaarden clone using the ESB kit and that turned out better than the original. A great kit,

Scotty


----------



## Steve (13/2/06)

I put one of these down on Saturday morning using the yeast supplied - K97. I didnt re-hydrate the yeast and it didnt fire. Still nothing Sunday evening. I've plenty of spare dry yeasts but no K97. Bugger it - I chucked in a Windsor Ale yeast :blink: 
Should be interesting. Anyone put coriander in secondary with one of these?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## shmick (13/2/06)

I did one of these a while back.
Dumped the tin onto the trub (US-56 American Ale) from an APA
It turned out to be bland and flavourless which was a let down considering the hops floating around in the tin.

Definitely needs the right yeast to get the phenolic flavours.

On the upside, after 3 months of bottle conditioning it turned into a delicate, crisp, lager-like ale that my megaswill mates really enjoy.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (13/2/06)

Steve said:


> I put one of these down on Saturday morning using the yeast supplied - K97. I didnt re-hydrate the yeast and it didnt fire. Still nothing Sunday evening. I've plenty of spare dry yeasts but no K97. Bugger it - I chucked in a Windsor Ale yeast :blink:
> Should be interesting. Anyone put coriander in secondary with one of these?
> Cheers
> Steve
> [post="108212"][/post]​



This has happened to me before too, its normally an over reaction as even when you cant squeeze it any tighter it still may not be airtight.

Best bet give it 2 days and check with the hydrometre.


----------



## barfridge (13/2/06)

I did one of these recently with the belgian forbidden fruit yeast. It's pretty decent for a kit, I'd do it again if I was brewing in a hurry.


----------



## stephen (14/2/06)

DrewCarey82 said:


> Steve said:
> 
> 
> > I put one of these down on Saturday morning using the yeast supplied - K97. I didnt re-hydrate the yeast and it didnt fire. Still nothing Sunday evening. I've plenty of spare dry yeasts but no K97. Bugger it - I chucked in a Windsor Ale yeast :blink:
> ...


I had a similar problem with the K-97 yeast recently. I made a Dunkelweizen (mini-mash/extract brew) and pitched the yeast at 22 deg. After tow days with no action I had to drag out a brew that I had made earlier using this yeast and do a rapid yeast culture. As to being able determine if the yeast wasn't working - the lid on my 30 l fermenter has clear panels that I can see into the brew and after no evidence of any krausen whatsoever I determined that the yeast hadn't kicked off. The downside was that an infection had set in!

Steve


----------



## colinw (14/2/06)

I had a similarly disappointing experience with K-97 last year in a smoked brown ale. It formed a big head of yeast on top, and then just sat there twiddling its thumbs. After it only dropped the SG by 8 points in 4 days I got cranky and threw in a sachet of US-56 which promptly fermented the beer out.

The beer came out fine in the end, but I'm a tad suspicious of K-97.

The other time I used it, in a wheat beer, it worked fine.


----------



## DrewCarey82 (14/2/06)

Dont u guys have hydrometres?


----------



## Steve (14/2/06)

a what?  
gave up using that years ago - wastes to much beer in the sample tube


----------



## colinw (14/2/06)

No.

But I do use a refractometer.

Wastes far less wort/beer, and very convenient for checking during the sparge and the boil


----------

